# Test E/C benefits?



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 18, 2011)

What are the main differences between Test E and C? as I read they are essentially the same and have very similar release patterns.


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 18, 2011)

The enanthate ester has 7 carbons and the Cypionate ester has 8 carbons. Test enanthate contains approximately 72mg of free test per 100mg. Test cyp contains approximately 70mg free test per 100mg. It is a pretty insignificant difference. In america, pharmacies usually use cyp. In europe the pharm's use enanthate. Personally I like cyp but I don't think there is a difference really


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 18, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> The enanthate ester has 7 carbons and the Cypionate ester has 8 carbons. Test enanthate contains approximately 72mg of free test per 100mg. Test cyp contains approximately 70mg free test per 100mg. It is a pretty insignificant difference. In america, pharmacies usually use cyp. In europe the pharm's use enanthate. Personally I like cyp but I don't think there is a difference really



One couldn't have asked for a better explanation bro.  Encore bro.  REPS.



/V


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 18, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> The enanthate ester has 7 carbons and the Cypionate ester has 8 carbons. Test enanthate contains approximately 72mg of free test per 100mg. Test cyp contains approximately 70mg free test per 100mg. It is a pretty insignificant difference. In america, pharmacies usually use cyp. In europe the pharm's use enanthate. Personally I like cyp but I don't think there is a difference really



Perfect! thank you


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 18, 2011)

Cyp also had a little longer half-life than Enath...something like 1 or 2 days but just like OutWhey said...not that much of a difference between the two...


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 18, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> The enanthate ester has 7 carbons and the Cypionate ester has 8 carbons. Test enanthate contains approximately 72mg of free test per 100mg. Test cyp contains approximately 70mg free test per 100mg. It is a pretty insignificant difference. In america, pharmacies usually use cyp. In europe the pharm's use enanthate. Personally I like cyp but I don't think there is a difference really


 

great post..
I interchange TE and TC as if they are the same. 100% the exact same results for me anyway. Its what ever I can get cheeper at the time. But i do use any and all test daily. For some reason, the TE (UGL) hurts alittle more for my body. Nut thats just me.


----------



## yerg (Apr 18, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> great post..
> I interchange TE and TC as if they are the same. 100% the exact same results for me anyway. Its what ever I can get cheeper at the time. But i do use any and all test daily. For some reason, the TE (UGL) hurts alittle more for my body. Nut thats just me.


 Ive always been told that the cyp ester is more irritating than enanth, and that cyp is a little more painful????


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 18, 2011)

yerg said:


> Ive always been told that the cyp ester is more irritating than enanth, and that cyp is a little more painful????


 
I dont know bro. Ijust know that Enan is alittle more painful for me from the UGL's.
With ICN's I have no pain at all, but it seems I always do with the otehr stuff. Maybee I am a weido, lol


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 18, 2011)

it makes no sense to me why they even make 2 different test esters if they're pretty much the same thing. it might make more sense to make one with an ester between prop and enth/cyp.


----------



## Himik (Apr 18, 2011)

I am guessing it was developed by 2 different pharmaceutical companies: one in Europe and one in States. Just a guess though...


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 18, 2011)

one other difference is active life of enanthate is 10 days and cyp is 12 days or vice versa i can't recall off the top of my head


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 18, 2011)

Used both for many many years....I can't tell them apart to be honest.  They both work exactly the same for me.  I just use whatever is cheaper at the time.



/V


----------



## vortex (Apr 18, 2011)

I have heard some people report cyp may hold a little more water than e, can't back this up though.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 18, 2011)

I use pharm grade test.  Seeing as how they are so very similar, I usually see enan dosed at 250mg/ml and cyp dosed at 200mg/ml.  So I more than often chose to use enan because it's got more test....an extra 50mg in that same ml is nice. 


/V


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 18, 2011)

vortex said:


> I have heard some people report cyp may hold a little more water than e, can't back this up though.


 I can back that up for me personally. One thing that many people forget is that everyone reacts differently to drugs, diet and exercise.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 19, 2011)

yerg said:


> Ive always been told that the cyp ester is more irritating than enanth, and that cyp is a little more painful????


 AP cyp is not irritating at all, much less "more" irritating.  No pain, no soreness, nothing.  Just muscle gain.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 4, 2011)

so EK has test C in stock now, my plan was to originally use  Test E, shall I just order some Test C?????


----------



## Grozny (Jun 4, 2011)

Beauty is both estrifications don't crystallise between each other. Beside that the enanthate will melt with 0.9% BA and no BB or co-solvent and if mixed with Cypionate with 2% BA and 15% BB you can make (very) high concentrations. This difference between the estrifications is THE secret of high concentration Test.

Now injection of Enanthate is more painfull and harsher on the system and Spanishspeaking countries almost exclusively sell the Cypionate estrification.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 4, 2011)

yerg said:


> Ive always been told that the cyp ester is more irritating than enanth, and that cyp is a little more painful????


i think its  the other way around, as quoted from William Llewellyn's Ababolic's 9

"Cypionic acid is less irritating at the site of injection than enanthoic acid (enanthate) for a small percentage of patients. This makes testosterone cypionate a more favorable choice for those with recurring issues of injection-site pain with testosterone enanthate. This difference likely had something to do with the early development of this testosterone ester as a commercial drug product."


----------

